# How many bikes do you have at the present time



## jd56 (Jan 17, 2012)

Wayne and I were talking about our collecting addictions. I had to actually count on two hands how many bikes I own presently.
To think that all I wanted was a cool liking bike to ride on the boardwalk. Then one for my wife, then, well the rest is history

At present I have 9 (3 ladies tank horns and 6 mens tanklights). 2 are Ballooners and the rest are middleweights. 

I'm sure this post has been done before but, every once in a while we should update the totals of our herds.


----------



## sloar (Jan 17, 2012)

right now i have 5...98 trek y-glide, 02 litespeed siena,55 hawthorne,36 schwinn,53 firestone super cruiser. my wife has 1 and between my two kids they have 5. my youngest has an old schwinn lil tiger that she made me paint orange and blue.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 17, 2012)

sloar said:


> right now i have 5...98 trek y-glide, 02 litespeed siena,55 hawthorne,36 schwinn,53 firestone super cruiser. my wife has 1 and between my two kids they have 5. my youngest has an old schwinn lil tiger that she made me paint orange and blue.




So that's 11. need a whole building wing for them.
My problem is I only have my 10x13 shed at the moment. Which also has 3 push mowers, 4 rims, 4 18" Murrano tires and rims, my wifes garden stuff, 9.9hp motor, fishing gear and 40 colapsable canvas chairs for my daughters softball games and my crab feasts in the summer in the back yard.
I was thinking of getting another shed for the bikes and make a bike work area but, I can't stop buying bikes to afford another building.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Jan 17, 2012)

*more than i should have.*

I have more than 8.
-BATM!


----------



## jpromo (Jan 17, 2012)

I think 20.. give or ta-...well.. maybe give one or two more.


----------



## robertc (Jan 17, 2012)

Balloon tire bikes are my passion.  I currently have 6 bikes between 1937 and late 50’s that have been restored or refinished. All of these are rideable. Then I have my modern riders which are 3 road, 2 mountain and 1 comfort bike. Then there are all others. These are the ones that are in my stable (literally) which consist of light weights, middle weights and ballooners that await sale, trade or restore/refinish. I have maybe 30 plus now but who’s counting.


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 17, 2012)

*luckly my wife is into it*

about half are hers and half mine.
 4-5 for her
5 for me.


----------



## Old-Bikes (Jan 17, 2012)

- 1 winter beater, heavily modified Peugeot. (80's)
- 1 old track bike frame with modern "fixie" parts, for summer commuting. (early 70's, I guess)
- 1 Marinoni road bike, custom geometry and "old logos", TIG welded Columbus Spirit. (2011)
- 1 Marinoni track bike, lugged Columbus SL, full Campy Record. (2010)
- 2 CCM Camelback (1937 and 1947)
- 1 CCM loop frame, slowly taking bits from it as it doesn't sell. (1957)
- 1 VeloSoleX 5000 (I think from 1973)
- 1 homemade retro-direct
- 1 lady framed bike I want to get rid of. (70's)

oh my... that means I have 10 bikes?!?! EEK!!!


----------



## Davefromaine (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh gosh, hope my wife doesn't read over my shoulder on this.

Not as many middle-weights as most of you, but it's still an obsession:

Still have my early 60's J.C. Higgins Flightliner
60's Sears Ted Williams 3-speed
Late 60's Raleigh Grand Prix
'69 Crescent Pepita
'71 Astra/Motobecane
'72 Windsor Carrera Sport
'74 Motobecane Grand Record
Mid 70's Fuji Berkeley single speed
Mid 70's stainless-steel Bridgestone Kabuki
Three 80's Peugeots
80's Meile
80's Colnago Victory
80's Alan
98 Colnago Altain
Plus my wife's Specialized road bike, and six mountain bikes. 

Oh my.


----------



## vincev (Jan 17, 2012)

At last count about 75.All but 2 are original paint in very nice to excellent condition.Also have a wild rat rod i'm going to work on maybe in the spring.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 17, 2012)

vincev said:


> At last count about 75.All but 2 are original paint in very nice to excellent condition.Also have a wild rat rod i'm going to work on maybe in the spring.




75....damn. that needs a big building.


----------



## catfish (Jan 17, 2012)

45 that are my main collection. Another 40 that are keepers / projects. About 100 parts bikes.....  I have a problem......


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Twelve-oh wait that's just in the living room! About six in the kitchen, one in the master bedroom, and one in the master bathroom. Others scattered about. Don't even want to go to the garage or shed!


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 17, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> Twelve-oh wait that's just in the living room! About six in the kitchen, one in the master bedroom, and one in the master bathroom. Others scattered about. Don't even want to go to the garage or shed!




love the miss america- and the 2 his 1hers airflows


----------



## jwm (Jan 17, 2012)

I have eight rideable machines in the fleet:
1950 Schwinn B6
1956 Schwinn Starlet
1961 Schwinn Jaguar MKIV
1965 Schwinn Starlet II
1980 Schwinn Heavy Duti
Schwinn Spoiler adult chopper (not sure of the exact year)
1999 Dyno Moto 7 custom/ratster (my #1 rider)
'06 Trek comfort bike (wife's #1 rider)

I also have my wife's old but very nice 26" Trek road bike that will be the next custom/ratster, and a beat to crap old discount store mountain bike that I don't know what to do with. I'll think of something sooner or later.

JWM


----------



## 1973rx3 (Jan 17, 2012)

About 150 of them, but they are mainly 16" and 20" bikes.  Should eventually cut down to about 75, but not just yet.  Most put away in boxes from when I moved from place to place while in the Navy.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 17, 2012)

*36 and counting*

I currently have about 36 bikes.15 vintage English racers ( Raleigh, Rudge, Fleetwing, Hercules, BSA, 3-speed bikes 1951-1974)
12 Ballooners 1941-1956 (2 Columbia,2 Roadmaster,1 Colson, 2 Higgins, 1Huffy,1 Rollfast, 3 Schwinns)
3 middleweights (Deluxe Spaceliner, Columbia Firebolt, Higgins Sport Flite)
6 Misc. like a vintage Fuji 10 speed, Schwinn Sport 10, etc.
 I have an enormous shop and basement that could easily accomidate hundreds of bikes, but I have no money to buy those bikes! Oh well............Wayne


----------



## tony d. (Jan 17, 2012)

*so many bikes too little time*

72 in the old collection  colombia lite roadster ,rex 3 wheeler.kangaroo, etc. 

roadmaster cycletruck

46 schwinn cantilever

48schwinn strate bar tank bike o.g. blue paint  

2 post war c.w.c.  one o.g. green paint 

1 early post war shelby in parts 

and orig. stearman  pt-17


----------



## hzqw2l (Jan 17, 2012)

*Too many*

Currently about 50.  

1/2 ballooners and 1/2 BMX. 

Some keepers, some swap bikes and a bunch of parts.

Sometimes I lose track of what I have...


----------



## vincev (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm happy to see some large numbers.I thought I was crazy but now feel normal.LOL


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 17, 2012)

Currently 11 bicycles, 15 tricycles, and one 1958 Murray pedal tractor with Dump Trac trailer. Of course, the total of trikes and bikes include the ones purchased for our kids when they were little.

Bikes are:

(2) Shelby Flying Cloud 24" models - 1 boys and 1 girls
Early '60s Columbia middleweight ladies
1974 Schwinn Suburban purchased new back then
1933 Little Prince 14" bicycle
Boys and Girls 20" Taiwan-made bikes purchased from Sears catalog around 1989
Phoenix folding bicycle purchased new
1989 Roadmaster Aspen ladies model (bought for my wife in that year)
~1939 Schwinn ladies model
1950 Deluxe Hawthorne ladies model

Dave


----------



## Boris (Jan 17, 2012)

vincev said:


> I'm happy to see some large numbers.I thought I was crazy but now feel normal.LOL




Vince-
So very kind of you to leave me the straight line. But I'm not really in the mood. Another time perhaps?
Dave


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 17, 2012)

Schwinn 2009 tricycle for the smallest girl (rider)
1976 16 inch schwinn stingray for my older girl (rider)
1955 24 inch schwinn starlet in the works for a full resto job
1964 girls stingray need a purple gaurd (rider)
1951 schwinn panther (rider)
2011 trek mountain bike (saving it)
1990s one speed road hybrid (rider)
1939 schwinn 26 inch in pieces fishing for parts in a dry lake it seems

Have had over 80 schwinns in the last 10 years...panthers phantoms dxs hornets autocycles stingrays some prewar schwinns


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 17, 2012)

more than I should, less than I want
Chris


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow! you guys are sick!:eek:

well, let's see, I have more than I should, but probably less than most of you think I do. counting what I call bikes, not just a frame, or a fender, I have an estimated 15 complete bikes. there are a few projects we could throw in, and a pile of junk that I wouldn't miss if someone hauled it away that I won't count. so maybe a better estimate is closer to 20. (I've cut down a bunchrolleyes:


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 18, 2012)

23 bikes, 5 tricycles, 1 sikewalk bike, 1 unicycle. The entire upstairs of my house is my "museum" but I do have a 1921 Chainless Columbia hanging on my living room wall over the couch. There is also a 1941 Motobike and a 1990 "1877 Original" in the living room, a 48 Compax in the computer room and a Whizzer in the kitchen.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 18, 2012)

Too many, 28 ish... I need help! :eek:


----------



## catfish (Jan 18, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> more than I should, less than I want
> Chris




This is the right answer.....


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 18, 2012)

My name is Don and I have a problem.....lol. I have been addicted to bikes since the 70s.

My passion is Balloon, then followed by 28" wheeleded and end it up with Middleweights. I have been known to dabble in BMX also.

Currently I maintain a fleet of 7 bicycles and a Tricycle in my stable.
(28" Iver Johnson, 36' Schwinn, 38' Roadmaster, 41' Schwinn, 50s Rollfast, 50s Firestone, 70s Typhoon, 30s Iver Johnson tricycle)

I used to have more then I downsized. 

I am so jealous of you guys who have bikes in the house!!


----------



## HARPO (Jan 18, 2012)

CURRENTLY down to 36. They range in age/type from a woman's 1934 Rollfast to a men's 1989 Cannondale Criterium.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 18, 2012)

25 to 30 lost count


----------



## bricycle (Jan 18, 2012)

HARPO said:


> CURRENTLY down to 36. They range in age/type from a woman's 1934 Rollfast to a men's 1989 Cannondale Criterium.




We gotta get your '34 ladies Rollfast and my guy's '34 Rollfast together, and make more vintage Rollfasts....


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 18, 2012)

*hello*

i have about a  1000 bikes all total chucksoldbikes


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 18, 2012)

chucksoldbikes said:


> i have about a  1000 bikes all total chucksoldbikes




thats rediculous chuck LOL anything for sale?


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 18, 2012)

*how many bikes*

wow i thought i had an illness and i am out of room

47 higgins 4 star
51 higgins colorflow (girls)
56 schwinn starlet (girls)
69 schwinn fairlady (girls)
60 spaceliner
40 manton & smith golden zephyr
37 schwinn badged as royal crown 
36 elgin (girls)
53 columbia 5 star superb deluxe
54 roadmaster
40 hawthorne
33 rollfast roamer
34 rollfast blue ribbon
69 24" spyder 5speed muscle bike
99 dyno mooneyes w/ the aluminum discs 
76 bridgestone coaster single speed road bike
79 bridgestone mixte 200 coaster single speed road bike
2011 29" pk big ripper bmx


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 18, 2012)

*Bikes*

Wow. I'm glad Chuck chimed in there. Last summer when people asked how many I had I'd say about 500 but by now I'd better bump that up to about 600. Once the weather warms up I might sell a few.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 18, 2012)

bricycle said:


> We gotta get your '34 ladies Rollfast and my guy's '34 Rollfast together, and make more vintage Rollfasts....




LOL...sounds like tricycle about to be born!


----------



## HARPO (Jan 18, 2012)

rideahiggins said:


> Wow. I'm glad Chuck chimed in there. Last summer when people asked how many I had I'd say about 500 but by now I'd better bump that up to about 600. Once the weather warms up I might sell a few.




Did I read that correctly......600? Does Mike Wolfe know about you?


----------



## HARPO (Jan 18, 2012)

bricycle said:


> We gotta get your '34 ladies Rollfast and my guy's '34 Rollfast together, and make more vintage Rollfasts....




Here's the link to see her on "Everything Bicycles".....

http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_r...eyall=&srkeywords=&srcateg=000000000000000429

fred


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Jan 18, 2012)

*My Bikes*

I have

57 Schwinn Wasp
1948 Schwinn B-12
1960,s? Schwinn Corvette (can’t remember year. I think 63)
1954 Schwinn American
2010 Schwinn Cruiser SS
1972 Motoretta
1950 J.C. Higgins Color Flow
1963 Schwinn Bicycle Built For Two
1950's Columbia
1959 Schwinn Fair Lady

Then about 10 more bikes in what I call the "Bone Yard" that I use for parts.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 18, 2012)

HARPO said:


> Here's the link to see her on "Everything Bicycles".....
> 
> http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_r...eyall=&srkeywords=&srcateg=000000000000000429
> 
> fred




She's purdy!!!!....the strangest thing just happened....I showed the picks to my Rollfast, and the drop-stand went up by itself...?


----------



## jd56 (Jan 18, 2012)

*honey you think i.have too...*



chucksoldbikes said:


> i have about a  1000 bikes all total chucksoldbikes




Chuck what the heck!!! 1k bikes. Where in world do have room for all those?
You'll need a dedicated webpage to.show all those. Please send me the link....I'm curious to see what you have.
If have made you're herds pictures available then I miss that link. Please resend

I told my wife and she.said delete your contact number....lol


----------



## HARPO (Jan 18, 2012)

bricycle said:


> she's purdy!!!!....the strangest thing just happened....i showed the picks to my rollfast, and the drop-stand went up by itself...?




lmao!!!!!!!!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 18, 2012)

jd56 said:


> I told my wife and she.said delete your contact number....lol




LOL...nice


----------



## okozzy (Jan 18, 2012)

*American pickers*

Looks like American Pickers need to come pick you place.





Freqman1 said:


> Twelve-oh wait that's just in the living room! About six in the kitchen, one in the master bedroom, and one in the master bathroom. Others scattered about. Don't even want to go to the garage or shed!


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 18, 2012)

I think I'm back up to 32 - 35, someplace around there, certainly no less.  Mostly clean and original Schwinns, but there's a few ratty ones and repaints creeping in there as well.  Plus a couple vintage Raleigh 3 speeds and a pair (green + pink) of Electra Rat Finks.  And there's a couple frames in the project pipeline that aren't yet part of the original count, and will more than likely be keepers unless things go horribly wrong.  Dang. So it's probably closer to 40 than I really want to admit.

There's a guy here in Portland, calls himself the Bicycle King.  Dude used to have someplace in the vicinity of 3000 bikes.  Stacked four tall in the backyard, and it was a deep yard, with walkway snaking through the bikes, kinda claustraphobic-making as the bikes were a good 9-10 feet tall on either side.  And then a freestanding pile that looked like a semi tractor trailer had been stacked full and then dumped out in a big rectangular mass.  And a two story garage with bike-drifts up to the (leaky) ceiling.  Back porch was solid with bikes, and no doubt the basement was/is full as well, though never saw it.  City made him get rid of all the yard bikes maybe a decade back. Mostly junk by that point, sitting out for decades, and picked over as well. Now he's just got the leaky garage, mostly Schwinn lightweights and girl's Sting-Rays and stuff, and a back porch of heavyweights and a basement of lord-knows-what. And an old bus full of parts and junk. Maybe he's down to 1000 or less. He's gotten a good deal less lucid, heck, he might not even be around anymore, word is that his kid is ready to maintain the hoard and continue asking double and triple actual value on bikes.  Maybe he'll find a way to be buried with it.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## prewarkid (Jan 18, 2012)

*my list.*

I currently have 14 bikes and I think I will stop at 15.  I just need a Aerocycle or a 38 canti autocycle and I will be 100% satisfied..LOL  

35-36 elgin robin with speedo
36 roadmaster Dlx
37 Schwinn hollywood
39 BFG streamliner motorbike
38 schwinn c-model
37 rollfast 
41 girls grill tank colson
40 schwinn straightbar henderson
41 schwinn straightbar A/C
41 schwinn canti A/C
47 schwinn B-6
48 schwinn b-6
51 schwinn b-6
52 schwinn b-6


----------



## Papajon (Jan 18, 2012)

*how many bikes*

Wow-I've got one. Its a not completly correct 53 schwinn green on green panther. I hope to double my collection with a girls g on g early 50s panther for my wife to ride. Can anyone direct me to one? Thanks, Jon


----------



## Boris (Jan 18, 2012)

bricycle said:


> She's purdy!!!!....the strangest thing just happened....I showed the picks to my Rollfast, and the drop-stand went up by itself...?




Bet you didn't think that you'd have to be cleaning up that Rollfast when you woke up this morning.


----------



## chitown (Jan 18, 2012)

That would depend on how you define "the present time". Do you mean when I started writing this response or by the time I hit "Submit Reply"? This lag time could effect the total # by a couple of bikes.

And do we have to resubmit our totals every time we buy or sell a bike. This could turn into one long and confusing thread.

Oh well, lets start with how many I own..... NOW at 10:52pm central time January 18, 2012: *10*... or so


----------



## Boris (Jan 18, 2012)

chitown said:


> that would depend on how you define "the present time". Do you mean when i started writing this response or by the time i hit "submit reply"? This lag time could effect the total # by a couple of bikes.
> 
> And do we have to resubmit our totals every time we buy or sell a bike. This could turn into one long and confusing thread.
> 
> Oh well, lets start with how many i own..... Now at 10:52pm central time january 18, 2012: *10*... Or so




How many now?


----------



## chitown (Jan 18, 2012)

Still 10... or so.

Wait!



sorry, still 10




or so


----------



## Boris (Jan 18, 2012)

Well...just keep us posted.


----------



## cyclebuster (Jan 18, 2012)

100 or more, at any given time


----------



## fatbike (Jan 19, 2012)

*Bikes bikes bikes!!!!*

It is a disease and there is no cure. I've had enormous amount of bicycles over years. Too many to count. But at one given time I try and keep 5 complete balloon bikes only. One Rollfast and 4 Colson's and two of those are rider ready and the others are projects in the works and some various parts and a few frames. Then there is a Raleigh Superbe. Raleigh Supercoarse road bike and my Mercier french Road converted single speed lightweight an everyday bicycle so let's see 8 is the number currently that are in my collection.


My motto is to go big and collect really high end with ballooner's then you can't possibly afford more than a handful because of cost of parts are outrages. Than you can focus on the bicycles you really want enjoy.


Derek


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 19, 2012)

im up to 14 now within 3 months rehab anyone lol

mostly prewar

its a great hooby

i attached some of them


----------



## mruiz (Jan 19, 2012)

*Keep them all, then*

As long as there is space to store them. Well make more space. (These are the voices in my head). But you only have one A$$, how many can you ride at one time.
 But who cares? Your wife things, you are loosing it.   You Think  REALLY.
 Mitch


----------



## prewarkid (Jan 19, 2012)

vintage2wheel said:


> im up to 14 now within 3 months rehab anyone lol
> 
> mostly prewar
> 
> ...




Hey vintage2wheel. 
Nice collection.  Please keep me in mind if you ever decide to sell the red small frame b10e.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 20, 2012)

About 21 right now,2 COLUMBIA 2 SCHWINN 1 HUFFY DIAL YOUR RIDE 1 MONARK FIRESTONE 1 WESTERN FLYER 1 ROADMASTER 1 SHELBY 2 ROLLFAST 2 J.C.HIGGINS 1 EVENS/COLSON 1 MOTOBECANE TWIN AND 1 TWO PERSON SURRY PLUS THE ONES IN THE RACK CHANGE FROM WEEK TO WEEK


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 20, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> View attachment 38664View attachment 38665View attachment 38666View attachment 38667View attachment 38668View attachment 38669View attachment 38670   About 21 right now,2 COLUMBIA 2 SCHWINN 1 HUFFY DIAL YOUR RIDE 1 MONARK FIRESTONE 1 WESTERN FLYER 1 ROADMASTER 1 SHELBY 2 ROLLFAST 2 J.C.HIGGINS 1 EVENS/COLSON 1 MOTOBECANE TWIN AND 1 TWO PERSON SURRY PLUS THE ONES IN THE RACK CHANGE FROM WEEK TO WEEK




Here are a few pictures of my work shop.


----------



## harpon (Jan 20, 2012)

*As many as I need-*

and that's four for now- that's all I can keep in this one bedroom apartment- but at least in sunny Florida- with a bikelane outside the front door.

My '67 Peugeot PX10 for my normal road riding
A GT  18 speed setup with a basket for local shopping- got it for $20 dollars and with 700c wheels and alloy headset- it's surprisingly lightweight and nimble.

and two cruisers with motors- a 50 cc and 66 two strokes-  which allow me to greatly keep the car parked here most of the year. Very reliable cheap and convenient for about the 5 mile range I'm in 90 percent of the time.  They have narrow light wheels and I have to push them up a flight of stairs- I've got no outside storage here.

I'd have more if I had the space and a garage- but not to hoarde or keep- I'd like to maybe see a deal here or there on Craigs and go through a bike and get it working correctly and ride it a bit- then turn it over for what I have in it- although I DO have better ways I could spend my time I think- and at 58 it tends to stiffen me up now turning wrenches.

But right now- I don't have the space or funds- so just looking after me- with these four.  It's the world's loss, not mine.


----------



## how (Jan 21, 2012)

I have about thirty, I am trying to reduce it, but when I sell one, I buy 2 lol when my wife is not home I sneak them in the basement because I no longer have room in the garage.  I put about 8 at once on craigslist,,but I put most of them high price cause I really dont want to sell them.  I have sold about 100 Schwinns and a few others in the last 3 years and have nightmares about ones I wish I had back (-:


----------



## mruiz (Jan 21, 2012)

*Question*



HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Here are a few pictures of my work shop.View attachment 38681View attachment 38682View attachment 38683View attachment 38684View attachment 38685View attachment 38686View attachment 38687View attachment 38688




Higginsforever
I have aquestion? The sigh a the Pollack Guy on the bike, I have one in the Big version for 4 years now. It is like 3D, sticks out. Do you have info on this Company?
 Mitch


----------



## wave1960 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Addiction*

I now get rid of a bike for every new one...most the time. I have four or five projects pending and ......maybe six.......and about six riders.


----------

